# Mittelmeerinsel /Giglio (I)



## Lorenz (20. November 2007)

Hallo Jungs #h


*War schonmal jemand von euch auf Giglio (Italien) und kann etwas zur Fischerei dort sagen?
Allgemeine Informationen zur Uferfischerei auf folgende Arten ebenfalls wären interessant:
*Die Infos sind von Tauchseiten.Über Sportfischerei war bis auf eine ganz kleine Textpassage nicht viel zu finden...



> ...In der Tat findet man ganzjährig im Bereich                          der Insel Zahnbrassen, "tanute", Seehechte, "palamite",                          sowie "ricciole" in allen Grössen....





> ...In tieferen Gewässern kann man *Bernsteinmakrelen-, Barrakuda- und Gabelmakrelenschwärme* beobachten. Auch riesige _Thunfische_, die bis zu 3 Meter lang sind, sind hier anzutreffen, während die zahlreichen Felsspalten von _Muränen_, Krebsen, Langusten und Barschen bewohnt werden....



...Bandbrasse,Goldstrieme,Mönchsfisch,Streifenbarbe,Meerjunker,Meerpfau,Meeräsche...



Ich bin mit der Schule für 1 Woche dort.Deswegen fällt "Bootmieten" aus |rolleyes
So ein bissel was muss doch vom Ufer aus zu machen sein!
*Etwas größere Fische sind vermutlich vom Ufer aus nicht zu kriegen?


*Ich hoffe mir kann jemand ein paar Tipps geben!
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Feedermaik (21. November 2007)

*AW: Mittelmeerinsel /Giglio (I)*

Giglio(zweitgrösste Insel im thyrennischen Archipel)ist genauso uninterressant zum Fischen wie der Rest des Mittelmeeres(seit Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges)

Wenn überhaupt,dann im Mai in der Bucht CAMPESE auf Bonitos.

Falls Du ein Boot hast,fahre die paar Meilen zur Insel Caprera(oder so àhnlich)oder gleich nach Elba.Da hat man immer die Möglichkeit,paar Doradas zu fangen.
Nicht zu vergessen sind natürlich die guten Aalbastände.Das wissen nur nicht viele.Am besten vom Festland(Crosetto und Umgebung).Habe auch schon vor Elba(Porto Azzuro)Aale gefangen.

Aber wie gesagt,die Angelei im MM ist nicht so einfach.Erwarte nicht zu viel.

Trotz dem viel Glück!!!!!


----------



## Lorenz (21. November 2007)

*AW: Mittelmeerinsel /Giglio (I)*



Feedermaik schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt,dann im Mai in der Bucht CAMPESE auf Bonitos.




Hi

*Danke für deine Antwort!*

Ende Mai bin ich in Campese (an diesem Meeresbiologischeninstitut). 

Meine Lehrerin zeigt  mir vermutlich einen Vogel wenn ich frage ob ich mir,beim Bootsverleih (in porto stefano) für ein Tag ein  kleines  Boot mieten kann! |evil: 



Was ich erwarte:
Nicht viel...aber die Bilder,Berichte und Videos von Barrakuda,Stachelmakrele,Thun und co. verleiten halt doch zum Träumen |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Eine "Forschungsinsel",mit wenig Tourismus.Vielseitige Ufer,schon in Ufernähe einige Meter Wassertiefe...
_Da muss es doch auch was "größeres" geben_ |kopfkrat


Wenn es wirklich nichts besonderes geben sollte,dann nehm ich mir halt nur ein bisschen Gerät für ein paar kleine Speisefische mit...Einige sollen ja doch sehr lecker sein :g


----------



## Feedermaik (23. November 2007)

*AW: Mittelmeerinsel /Giglio (I)*

Wähle deine Ausrüstung nicht zu schwach!Es gibt dort auch grosse Fische....

....und wenn du auf Grund fischst,nimm keine geflochtene Schnur (extrem felsig;auch in der Campese selber sind etliche Klippen) !!!   #6

Je weiter links am Strand von Campese (mit dem Gesicht zum Meer) wird es deutlich tiefer und man fängt auch mehr Fisch.Dort sind allerdings auch viel mehr scharfe Felsen als auf der sandigeren rechten Seite.

Also,kräftiges Gerät ! ! !

Wäre ja schade,wenn Du aus diesem Grund einen von den mittlerweile noch wenigen guten Fischen dort verlieren würdest.

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Lorenz (23. November 2007)

*AW: Mittelmeerinsel /Giglio (I)*

Hi Feedermaik




Feedermaik schrieb:


> Je weiter links am Strand von Campese (mit dem Gesicht zum Meer) wird es deutlich tiefer und man fängt auch mehr Fisch.







Ich denke mal hier ist gut zu erkennen was du meinst! Hab ich mir schon rausgeguckt :q:q:q
Auf der anderen Seite vom Strand sieht es auch recht interessant aus |rolleyes #c (kleiner roter Kreis)



*Was heißt "schweres Gerät" ? *

Eigentlich wollte ich eher Spinnfischen.Da ich gelesen habe,dass viele (der eher _kleinen_) Räuber in Oberflächennähe stehen,dachte ich das vielleicht eine geflochtene mit 7-15 kg zum Fischen mit eher kleinen Küstenblinkern reicht! 
_Ich weiß ja noch immer nicht so richtig was mich erwartet...
_ 
Ansonsten wollte ich halt noch meine 40-80g Hechtspinnrute mitnehmen!  
Spinnrollen mit 20 und 60kg tragender geflochtener habe ich auch noch hier rumliegen und an einem eventuellen Neukauf von ein bisschen Monoschnurr soll es ja auch nicht scheitern! 
Eine Meeresrute (3m ,100-250g Wurfgewicht,aber nicht zu schwer,also auch zum Spinnen verwendbar) hab ich auch noch...



> Wäre ja schade,wenn Du aus diesem Grund einen von den mittlerweile noch wenigen *guten Fischen* dort verlieren würdest.


*Was hab ich denn zu erwarten?*
_Auch Arten die sich mit der Spinnrute befischen lassen? _


----------



## Lorenz (25. November 2007)

*AW: Mittelmeerinsel /Giglio (I)*

*Hat noch jemand ein Tip oder Infos?


War hier schonmal jemand auf der größeren (bekannteren?)  Nachbarinsel  Elba?*
Da dürfte es ja ähnlich sein wie auf Giglio... |kopfkrat


----------



## Feedermaik (26. November 2007)

*AW: Mittelmeerinsel /Giglio (I)*

Hallo Lorenz,

Mit deiner Ausrüstung bist du gut dabei.

Wenn Bonitos in der Bucht sind,ist eine Spinnrute tiptop.Am besten nimmst du blaue Gummioktopusse.Leider sind die Viecher oft weiter weg,als man werfen kann.Dann brauchst du ein Boot.Das Institut wird dir wohl eins leihen und die wissen auch besser über die Fische dort bescheid.
Da,wo die Möwen "wilde Sau"spielen,sind die Fische!
Ein Boot bekommst du sicher auch bei der Tauchbasis.Das sind glaub ich sogar Deutsche.

Ich habe dort meistens mit Naturköder auf Grund gefischt.

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Lorenz (26. November 2007)

*AW: Mittelmeerinsel /Giglio (I)*

Hi



Feedermaik schrieb:


> Wenn Bonitos in der Bucht sind,ist eine Spinnrute tiptop.




Freut mich zu hören! 


*Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!* #6:m


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Mittelmeerinsel /Giglio (I)*

Servus,

wie es der Zufall will, bin ich doch gerade vor 14 Tagen aus Giglio zurückgekommen. Hatte beruflich dort zu tun. :m
Tatsächlich bin ich in Campese gewesen (u.a. auch am Marineinstitut und an der Tauchbasis) und hab in den 12 Tagen vor Ort 20 Tauchgänge unternommen.
Wir haben für diverse Zoos und Aquarien (u.a. Vivarium Karlsruhe, Zoo Leipzig, Stuttgarter Wilhelma, SeaLife Center, uvm.) dort Fische und Wirbellose gefangen.

Und selbstverständlich hab ich mir die Umgebung unter Wasser genauestens angesehen... 

Der Fischreichtum um Giglio ist atemberaubend - kannte ich so noch gar nicht aus dem Mittelmeer!
Aus anglerischer Sicht interessant sind v.a. Barrakudas und Bernsteinmakrelen. Diese fanden sich an den meisten Tauchspots rund um die Insel...
In der Bucht von Campese findet sich überwiegend Sandgrund auf dem Großfischtechnisch nicht allzu viel los ist. Auf der Seite der "langen Anna", einer fingerförmigen Felsformation finden sich jedoch die 3 alten Fördertürme bzw. deren Überreste - ein absoluter Hotspot! Die Abwechslungsreichen Strukturen (Neptungraswiese, Blockhalden, Sandboden, Feinsedimentboden) und das tiefe Wasser dort (hinter dem 3. Förderturm geht´s runter auf über 30m) haben eine magische Anziehungskraft auf alle Flossenträger!
Regelmäßig jagten dort Barrakudaschwärme und Bernsteinmakrelen in teils stattlichen Größen (insbesondere nachts in unseren Scheinwerferkegeln). 
Erstaunlich auch, die teilweise mächtigen Conger (bis über 1,30m) die sich von uns sogar berühren ließen! 
Das Highlite schlechthin war die Begegnung mit Kalmaren, teilweise im Flachwasser über Sandgrund, direkt vorm Strand. Die sind ja so unglaublich schnell, explodieren fast wenn sie ihre Turbine einschalten... |bigeyes

Gleich links vom Strand aus, erreicht man die Felsenküste. Davor konnten wir jeden Abend teilweise richtig große Goldstriemen und diverse Brassenarten (bis 3 Pfund) sowie seltener auch Doraden beobachten.

Es gibt einen Wanderweg zur langen Anna. Dort vorne fällt das Wasser gleich am Ufer tief ab, wie ja auch auf der GoogleEarth Aufnahme gut zu erkennen ist. Hier sollten sich eigentlich auch regelmäßig diverse Räuber einfinden, da das Wasser stark strömt (und so viel Nahrung vorbeibringt) und es dort Massen von Kleinfischen hat.



Ich bezweifel allerdings, dass Reiner, der Besitzer der Tauchbasis, Dir ein Boot zum Angeln leihen wird (wie oben angesprochen). Die Teile sind nicht gerade klein, stark motorisiert und meist im täglichen Tauchschuleinsatz. Zudem gilt Angeln (und damit Fische fangen und töten) bei den meisten Tauchern als verpönt... |rolleyes
Sollte der Herbert (Tauchlehrer) zu der Zeit noch vor Ort sein, kannste mit dem sicherlich was aushandeln. Der hat auch ein eigenes Schlauchboot vor Ort (mit 40 PS) und weiß wo die entsprechenden Fische zu finden sind, da er Giglio wie seine Westentasche kennt!

Bild1: Bucht von Campese, ganz außen sieht man die "lange Anna", dahinter am Horizont noch Monte Christo.
Bild2: Bucht von Campese,
Bild3: Die drei Fördertürme
Bild4: Appartement-Anlage indem sich das Marineinstitut befindet
Bild5: Tauchschulboot


----------



## Lorenz (27. November 2007)

*AW: Mittelmeerinsel /Giglio (I)*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> wie es der Zufall will, bin ich doch gerade vor 14 Tagen aus Giglio zurückgekommen. Hatte beruflich dort zu tun. :m





Hi

*danke für die ausführliche Antwort und die Bilder!
*Scheinst ja einen sehr interessanten Job zu haben... :g


Also,das mit dem Bootmieten geht wie gesagt garnicht.Da Schulveranstaltung... |rolleyes

Teilweise scheinen da ja sehr steile Ufer zu sein |evil:
Naja macht nix,für an nen Hotspot lauf ich auch mal ne Stunde!


Barrakudas und Bernsteinmakrelen...Klingt super! 
Wenn die beiden Arten sich dann auch noch einigermaßen vom Ufer aus fangen lassen,dann kann das ja eine ganz amüsante Woche werden! :q:q:q


----------



## Lorenz (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mittelmeerinsel /Giglio (I)*

Hallo nochmal |wavey:


*Am Freitag geht es los!

Die Rollen sind geölt und gefettet und die Kunstköder liegen bereit! 




* 


*Und wenn ich wieder da bin gibts nen Bericht mit vielen tollen Bildern* 
Hoffentlich auch welche mit Fischen :q:q:q


----------



## Lorenz (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mittelmeerinsel /Giglio (I)*

Hi Leute #h

*Es war toll auf Giglio!*

Beim Schnorcheln habe ich zwar diverse schöne Fische gesehen,aber nichts großes! Einmal ist ein Schwarm etwas größerer Fische im Tiefen entlang gehuscht,aber ansonsten waren die meisten eher im Aquarienfischformat |rolleyes
Das war alles andere als motivierend...

Auch am Förderturm war nicht viel los.Nichts "großes" ...




Bei der Wanderung zur "langen Anna" ,der Landzunge im Westen der Bucht,fing in der Mitte der Bucht irgendetwas an zu Rauben! Es kamen auch direkt ein Haufen kreischender Möwen dorthin! So schnell wie das Schauspiel kam,war es aber auch leider wieder vorbei! Ausser Wurfweite sowieso...

Beim Nachtschnorcheln im Hafenbecken gab es extrem viel zu sehen.Bis auf die Muränen war aber alles ziemlich klein und da hätte man vermutlich eh nicht angeln dürfen!

*Ich glaub ich werd für nächstes Jahr ein Tauch-/Schnorchelurlaub einplanen!* :g


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mittelmeerinsel /Giglio (I)*

Ich werde vorraussichtlich im Oktober nochmal vor Ort sein, sonst aber sicher nächsten April.
Dann mach ich auch mal Bilder von den Großfischen, die es dort reichlich gibt... :g


----------

